# Please help me



## Michelle5051 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hello, just purchased my home. Work in a union and thus far, been doing this entire remodel alone. 
Problem : I want to install a beautiful antique chandelier. It has two white wires. Copper.. Other issue 
I remove the horrific cheap old fixture, and there is a cord hanging (clear )like a lamp cord, and one random smaller, thinner copper cord that wasn't used with this awful fixture. No colors on anything. Nothing to differentiate the old wires nor the wires from the ceiling. Electrical work doesn't scare me. Just not used to having to address ANYTHING like this. 
Any help, welcome 
Where to even begin?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can begin over at this site's sister site www.DIYChatroom.com where there are plenty of capable people eager to help you out.

Yes, even pretty girls get speeding tickets!

This site is limited to electrical industry professionals only, due to the inherent risk of death in working with electricity.

Good luck with your project, and your new home.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is not something that even the best DIYer should be touching. This is where you need not only a pro, but one who is experienced with old wiring like this.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

You do not want to wire it backwards. You could energize the fixture.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

